# The ACTUAL new and improved TEXAS "When do we meet?" thread!



## clarinetJWD (Dec 22, 2005)

*Read this before voting*

Alright, so this is how this will work.  Here is a list of possible dates.  It's a long list, I know.  Vote for the dates *YOU CANNOT MAKE*.  On Christmas day, the poll effectively closes (though not officially), and we choose a date from the list of the lowest votes.

Any questions?

Also, I have included 2 nore options for San Antonio v. Austin.  Vote for your choice! (This one is normal.  vote for what you want)

This poll is much better, it allows multiple votes!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm not busy at all these weeks... everything can move around, so whatever y'all want is great. :thumbup:
I voted for Austin because I think we may have more photo ops there rather than San Antonio(that may just be because I've been to San Anton so much and I rarely go to Austin.)

The only thing is.... we will all pretty much be "tourists" there unless any of y'all know Austin...


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 22, 2005)

I can do a Jan 12-14 thing in Austin.

As far as being tourists, when we pick a date I can get on our local TX forum and drum up a guide or two probably.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 24, 2005)

alright, anyone else?


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 24, 2005)

i *definitely* want to come!  I'm still trying to figure out when, so i'll get back to you in the next day or so.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 24, 2005)

Cool, it looks like we're going to do it in mid January, anyways, so mo hurry.


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 25, 2005)

well i checked my schedule and can fit something in on the 13th or 14th (i think it's a friday or saturday).  I hope this works out!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2005)

Man, I really wanna hook up with you guys!    The 14th is bad and the 21st is very bad.  7th will work good for me!  (28th still up in the air........)
I REALLY want to get together with you guys!


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 26, 2005)

oh crap. i accidentally voted on the days i COULD make.  is there any way to fix that?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 26, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> oh crap. i accidentally voted on the days i COULD make.  is there any way to fix that?


nope... just type in another reply what your open days are.

follow directions next time.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 27, 2005)

So, is everyone OK with the 13th?  It looks like we have a winner!

14th is getting pretty grim for me, because it looks like I have to fly back to Baltimore on the 14th or 15th.  So, if there are no objections... Friday, January 13th (spooky, huh).


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 27, 2005)

What time and where would we like to meet?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, seing as I've never been to Austin, I think we should leave where to one of the locals.  Time? Place? Any suggestions?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 27, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Well, seing as I've never been to Austin, I think we should leave where to one of the locals. Time? Place? Any suggestions?


I haven't been to Austin much... only 6th street.(party central) so I'm no help there.


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 28, 2005)

great! 

hey robert, do you want ask on the other tpf for some suggestions?  I can if you'd like.  

What would you guys _like_ to shoot?  There's alot of ops in Austin, so we could do anything. outdoor stuff, indoor, nature, architecture, candids, whatever.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, you guys know me...archetecture.  But I could happily shoot anything, really.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 29, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Well, you guys know me...archetecture.  But I could happily shoot anything, really.


Austin would be a really awesome place to shoot archetecture... and seeing as I've never really shot any that would be alright with me. :thumbup:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 29, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> great!
> 
> hey robert, do you want ask on the other tpf for some suggestions?  I can if you'd like.
> 
> What would you guys _like_ to shoot?  There's alot of ops in Austin, so we could do anything. outdoor stuff, indoor, nature, architecture, candids, whatever.




I'll post up over there and see what happens.



			
				LittleMan said:
			
		

> Austin would be a really awesome place to shoot archetecture... and seeing as I've never really shot any that would be alright with me. :thumbup:




Yeah, but what about architecture?:mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 29, 2005)

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Yeah, but what about architecture?:mrgreen:


I knew it was wrong.... about 30 minutes after I posted it... :lmao:
It was early... give me a break.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.austinghosttours.com/ghosts-of-austin-tour.html

This was suggested, apparently people have had some good luck with photo ops on this tour. They said to buy tickets early as it fills up since it's limited to 30 people.

http://www.hauntedtexas.com/option,com_tours/Itemid,77/?click=4

Might be a good way to end our evening.

Also, here is a list of photo ops they put together for another event, some are seasonal and what not, but it's a place to start.

Ghost Tour
Vanishing Texas River Cruise (yes outside of Austin but we can do the Eagle Cruise or Wine tour)
360 Bridge
Mount Bonnell Park - over looks Austin/downtown
Bats on Congress ave at dusk
Duck adventures
Oasis, Carlos n Charlies for sunset shots off of Lake Travis
The Drag aka Guadalupe St (good location for just about any type of city life)
Texas Tower (good panorama op)
Bob Bullock Texas State History Museum (depending on when it's done there may just be an event going on)
Texas State Capital
The Driskoll 
Govenor's Mansion
Jo's 
Warehouse District
Horse Drawn Carridge ride around Austin
Zilker Park
Hill Country Flyer - Train ride that goes from Cedar Park to Burnet and back. 
The Treaty Oak
Capital Cruises on the Lake
South Congress (first thursdays)
Fireworks on Friday night @ Dell Diamond (Baseball season)
Car shows/gatherings


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 29, 2005)

lots of good suggestions!

why not try a little bit of everything?  If we're going to be driving all the way to Austin, we might as well do as much as possible


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 1, 2006)

So, where/when are we going to meet?
It's only a few weeks away, someone should make suggestions.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, we should meet somewhere where there's plenty of parking, preferably free, and not too far from some good stuff.  Robert?
As for time, when we met in DC, we met at about 2, and it didn't give us enough time.  What do you say we meet around noon, get some lunch and go from there?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 1, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Well, we should meet somewhere where there's plenty of parking, preferably free, and not too far from some good stuff. Robert?
> As for time, when we met in DC, we met at about 2, and it didn't give us enough time. What do you say we meet around noon, get some lunch and go from there?


That sounds pretty good. :thumbup:
Also, it would probably be good to meet in an easy area to find/get to.


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 1, 2006)

yeah, the earlier we get started the better.  

As for what we do, I thought it over and I dont think a tour would be a good use of our time.  Just a thought.  I'd probably count myself out of the ghost tour.  



			
				LittleMan said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty good. :thumbup:
> Also, it would probably be good to meet in an easy area to find/get to.


 
definitely 

i've only been to austin once or twice and it was a while ago, so i dont remember much.  I might be able to get an idea of where we could meet if I searched around though.  Any suggestions from those of you that have been there recently?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I've never been there, and I don't see myself getting there before noon because it's kind of far away... So, I'm no help here


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 1, 2006)

haha

no problem, there really isnt a set time we have to meet.  we can always meet up with others as they arrive


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry been out of town.  I'll check back in the morning. Now I must sleep.


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 8, 2006)

oh, a friend or two of mine might come too, if that's ok with you guys


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 8, 2006)

The more the merrier I would say.  Especially if they know their way around Austin LOL.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 8, 2006)

my son is in San Antonio for military training. it would be great to run down for a visit on your meet-up day.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 8, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> my son is in San Antonio for military training. it would be great to run down for a visit on your meet-up day.



We'd love to have him.

I think starting at noon or 11 would be great.  10 would be ok too.

And of course b/c Texas RULES COLLEGE FOOTBALL, we can grab some tower pictures after dark!


----------



## Aoide (Jan 8, 2006)

Am i reading that right JonMikal?  YOU want to run down to see your son the day of the meetup?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 8, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> my son is in San Antonio for military training. it would be great to run down for a visit on your meet-up day.


tell him to meet us!  go ahead and give him my number so he can get in touch with us


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 9, 2006)

Aoide said:
			
		

> Am i reading that right JonMikal?  YOU want to run down to see your son the day of the meetup?



Even better!!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 9, 2006)

I will probably not be able to get there until around 12:30 - 1:00
But that all may change for the better. :thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning (Jan 9, 2006)

awesome, we'd love to have him!  Or were you suggesting us going to see him? 

10 or 11 sounds great!  Do we have any set schedule, or are we going to find things while we are there?  Doesnt really matter to me.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 11, 2006)

I think we'll use Roberts list of suggestions, meet under I35 near 6th street (exact directions to come) and decide then.  I'll put as many of those attractions on a list as I can. 2 more days.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 12, 2006)

Tomorrow!!


----------



## Aoide (Jan 12, 2006)

Have fun guys.  I wish I could be there.  Can't wait to see the results!


----------

